# Brake Disc Cleaning



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all. Just had my discs replaced a few weeks ago and have noticed, that the same as the old ones, these discs are yellowy-orange now as if rusting?
on the front two it seems to be more like a wash over the discs from when it has been raining and on the rears it appears as more orange-ish blobs around the hub.
Any one got any methods or remedies to solve this as its annoying me and starting to dye the matte parts of my wheels :?

Thanks

Dazz


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's what brakes do. Or rather, it's what steel does when exposed to air. They rust man. They polish themselves clean when you use them. You could apply a coating to your wheels to protect them a bit, and clean them regularly, but apart from that. Rust shouldn't be dying your wheels though


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i clean it every weekend. and use it everyday. Its just a bit annoying tbh i dont seem to see any other cars with the same level of problem thats why its annoying me :lol:

New wheels with matte center and chrome rim the chrome rim gets the rust dots from what looks like dripping anyway but the center seem to get a misty spray from the discs and take a lot of elbow grease to get them back to black


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It depends a lot on the humidity. At the moment mine go bright orange within a day, but blotchy like you said. After washing they tend to just go where they get splashed. I've had it with all my cars. I find the hubs on the TT bad for rusting - never seen anything like it.

What wheel cleaner do you use? Perhaps someone can recommend a gentle but effective one for black wheels. Mostly I don't need to use anything more than the same baby bath I use on the car itself. For beefier stuff I use Bilberry wheel cleaner but I don't know if it'd suit your wheels.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah is it advisabel to scrub down the hub and give it a coat of heat paint to reduce the rusty-ness?

currently going between using Meguiars NXT same as i use on the rest of the car and Muc-Off Wheel Cleaner


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think some on here have used Hammerite to paint around the hubs, though I'm not sure whether that'd affect the balancing. In any case I don't have time to take the wheels off one by one and do it :lol:

As if by spooky coincidence, this post just cropped up:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=176426


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

IMO easiest brake disc cleaning is couple of hard brakings from high speed say 60mph.

Brake discs always rust. No cure. It only makes it worse if you clean them. After washing I usually take a short drive tho get them dry.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Last time I had replacement discs it was my first time at a non-main-dealer, and the local garage put on coated discs. Quite some time later, and all the non-friction parts of the disc are still nice shiney silver colour.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ill try giving the painting of hubs a go. the orange on the discs clears up after braking but not the hub which is expected.

thanks all


----------

